# Back on the Home Waters: EPN August 19



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

5 days without fishing is enough! So, Mike and I loaded up his Marquesa and headed to Chokoloskee on Friday. Hot, but clear weather forecast with little wind for a change, S at 5-10. Last quarter moon and a very low tidal coefficient (38) suggested the day would only be average, but there was a high solunar activity period at first light so we planned to take advantage of that and a falling tide that would last most of the day.

We launched at OR at about 0600 to a beautiful sky and slick calm waters and ran south to fish a shallow water flat. From a hundred yards or so, we could see tails reflecting in the early morning sunlight. Thinking they were redfish or perhaps black drum, we were surprised once we got closer to see that these were tarpon tails and there were dozens of them--tipping down to eat off the bottom in the 2' water. 



















We fished that area for 3 hours, putting 5 tarpon in the air with two breaking off right beside the boat. 



















Mike lost the biggest one when his rod exploded--first in his hands and then a second time in mine! He had repaired a broken St. Croix Legend rod and it held up on a nice jack earlier that morning, but this 4' tarpon was just too much. It broke at the repair spot first, but Mike kept turning the fish until it was boat side. Because of my thumb and hand, I did not think I could handle the fish, so Mike handed the broken rod to me and bent over to grab the tarpon---boom, the rod exploded the 2nd time in my hands and the fish went free when the leader snapped. 






































Added a nice red that ate a bronze Aqua Dream spoon and lost a couple of nice snook before calling it a day around 3:00 p.m.









Always great to be "home".


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Pretty work, David! Awesome read!


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Shame about the rod but excellent report as usual.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Looks like a good day minus the broken rod LOL


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

At least you had Tarpon


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Great report and it will be a memorable trip whenever you blow up a rod on a hooked fish!


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks DB! I always enjoy reading the ENP reports.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Heaven-the broken stick 🤙


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Best way to brake a rod!,,


----------



## Wahlly41 (Feb 4, 2021)

At least it was an honorable death for that St Croix. Much better than a tailgate or hatch lid.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Great report, as always... I've repaired a lot of rods over the years - but never had one break twice on the same fish afterwards... Great story.


----------



## its80 (Mar 8, 2013)

So I thought it was important to clarify the rod issue. I have many Saint Croix rods and this particular rod cracked after the second use a couple feet up from the handle. I reached out to Saint Croix and they were amazing. They asked for pictures and the serial number and within a short time I had a brand new rod. I figured since this one was brand new why not try to repair it. Since I fixed it I have caught several nice fish including 33 to 34 snook and many reds. The rod was holding up well. If I had thought about it prior to the cast on the Tarpon I would have switch rods but simply wasn’t thinking. I didn’t believe the repair would allow me to catch that large of a tarpon to begin with. Just wanted to make sure St. Croix rods doesn’t get a bad name. They were amazing start to finish. Tight lines


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Often the break or crack in a rod that’s visible will distract you from finding additional damage -,that might be hard to see at all, but will show up under hard stress… Something else I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Gotta love a tailing tarpon - I love it when they are actually doing headstands and their whole tail and 6" of body are sticking out of the water. Pretty rare but so cool. Sounds like a great day.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Great report....I'd be tempted to mount the broken rod with a pic of the 'poon. Awesome attention getter!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

timogleason said:


> Gotta love a tailing tarpon - I love it when they are actually doing headstands and their whole tail and 6" of body are sticking out of the water. Pretty rare but so cool. Sounds like a great day.


Tim, I thought this was a little unusual too. That's exactly what these were doing. Made me wonder what they were eating--crabs, I guess.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

DBStoots said:


> Tim, I thought this was a little unusual too. That's exactly what these were doing. Made me wonder what they were eating--crabs, I guess.


“What they were eating?” YOUR PLUGS!!😎
Great story!!


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Great report!


----------



## TravisD (Aug 13, 2021)

Love the return of the ENP report!


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Nice day and you definitely got a tall tale out of it!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

DBStoots said:


> Tim, I thought this was a little unusual too. That's exactly what these were doing. Made me wonder what they were eating--crabs, I guess.



I see it frequently enough. That is my theory. Crab munching.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Was on the tailing tarpon this AM. Couldn't get them to eat - no crab flies


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Great job Dave! Glad you got back on the water!


----------

